# Imitator Dart Frog Feeding



## jamese (Oct 25, 2010)

How many fruit flies should I feed my new Imitator dart frogs at a time???


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Maybe about 20 if he is in a smaller tank. In a larger tank I put many more in. As long as they are not stressing him by crawling all over him. Have you seeded the tank with springtails? They make a great between meal snack!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh, that was per frog! A little less, but more often if they are froglets. Like 10 or so, twice a day.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

For adults I'd say 20 each every two or three days. Froglets, yeah like 10 per frog twice a day should be fine.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...overfeeding-split-beginners-discussion-2.html

Ed


----------

